

NYT Cascade visualization - helwr
http://WWW.nytlabs.com/projects/cascade.html

======
mattdeboard
This could be a Very Big Deal in the Marketing/PR 'industry' where it is
extremely difficult to quantify performance of PR departments and individuals.
I can easily envision a "Cascade score" of a particular press release or press
conference being a hard metric of influence & success.

If I was running a PR department or agency, I'd want this application as soon
as possible, at any practical price.

~~~
janesvilleseo
Yes this tool could be very helpful to many. I could see it working very
nicely with Klout. And taking it a step further sales departments could use
this info to see who their 'target' is influenced, which could be very helpful
as well.

------
donohoe
They have this installed on the 28th floor by the elevator bank over 4 or so
large screens. Its pretty damn awesome. You can access it via your iPhone on
the network and control it. I wish I'd had a chance to play with it more.

------
blatherard
Jer Thorp is the guy who built the visualization tool. He also designed a tool
to help layout the names on the 9/11 memorial.

He's got other interesting stuff at his blog, <http://blog.blprnt.com/>

~~~
donohoe
He didn't do it alone, but he was a big part of it.

------
helwr
via <http://processing.org/exhibition/>

